# Old school amp information..



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Is there any site that offers old school amp info like build date.. price when released in of course specs.. oh and magazine articles etc? Seems like if there was one this would make for some interesting reading.


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

Probably the only real accurate info out there would be to get the old Car Audio and Electronics Buyers Guides from all the years somehow...


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Micksh said:


> Probably the only real accurate info out there would be to get the old Car Audio and Electronics Buyers Guides from all the years somehow...


Yeah, would be nice to have a site for reference.. I really want to know more about my Audio Art 200MS.. build date.. orignal price.. power output.. magazine reviews etc.. Not to mention a Vulcan Viii I am looking at buying that is mint never installed for $100 (going to offer him $80).


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

If I had kept it all, I had a bunch of old owners manuals and brochures for all the old-school stuff....IIRC, I'm thinking that amp was probably from around 1996 or so. To be honest, don't remember what it sold for, though we did sell Audio Art. $399 maybe? Can't remember. Should be rated around 100x2 at 4 ohms, maybe 160x2 at 2 ohms. (Should be close) That Vulcan would definitely be worth $80! Love the Series VII and VIII Hifonics stuff...


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Micksh said:


> If I had kept it all, I had a bunch of old owners manuals and brochures for all the old-school stuff....IIRC, I'm thinking that amp was probably from around 1996 or so. To be honest, don't remember what it sold for, though we did sell Audio Art. $399 maybe? Can't remember. Should be rated around 100x2 at 4 ohms, maybe 160x2 at 2 ohms. (Should be close) That Vulcan would definitely be worth $80! Love the Series VII and VIII Hifonics stuff...


I will pick the vulcan up for giggles.


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

It seems at one time I owned at least one piece from many of the "classic" car audio companies...had an Audio ART 3-way crossover, Series VII Hifonics Boltar and Olympus, a couple Orion 225 HCCA, Autotek 7100 and 7050 BTS, U.S. Amps VLX-200, Blade Technologies amps, etc, etc....wish I still had all of them.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Micksh said:


> It seems at one time I owned at least one piece from many of the "classic" car audio companies...had an Audio ART 3-way crossover, Series VII Hifonics Boltar and Olympus, a couple Orion 225 HCCA, Autotek 7100 and 7050 BTS, U.S. Amps VLX-200, Blade Technologies amps, etc, etc....wish I still had all of them.


Yeah, there were so many good ones back then. I almost started buying old Orion's until I came across the mint Audio Art 200MS I have.. I just wanted something rare that was clean.. these have awesome SQ an are very hard to find. I finally located a couple more I plan on picking up for a full install later on.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Anyone know what year the Vulcan viii 100 came out? Also I know its rated at 180W @ 4ohm.. but does anyone know the voltage or actual output?


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> Anyone know what year the Vulcan viii 100 came out? Also I know its rated at 180W @ 4ohm.. but does anyone know the voltage or actual output?


I think they came out 1993-ish.. Their ratings were at 12.5v I'm pretty sure, and I'd guess they would do a bit over 210 at 14...just a guess there though.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Micksh said:


> I think they came out 1993-ish.. Their ratings were at 12.5v I'm pretty sure, and I'd guess they would do a bit over 210 at 14...just a guess there though.


Ok cool, I am going to see if they are open today and go pick this up


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

I gotta say this is a pretty neat site..

Old School Stereo


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> I gotta say this is a pretty neat site..
> 
> Old School Stereo




Design is horrible, navigation is worse, but there is some good info there and it will be ported to a better design one day...


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

bigdwiz said:


> Design is horrible, navigation is worse, but there is some good info there and it will be ported to a better design one day...


It is still a great source of information that can compare real world data to the myths that we all heard regarding the power that old school amplifiers actually put out back in the day.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT (Jan 26, 2012)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> Anyone know what year the Vulcan viii 100 came out? Also I know its rated at 180W @ 4ohm.. but does anyone know the voltage or actual output?


If this is a oldschool model not "brought back".....
From the info I have it stopped production in 1995 and was still being made in 1992.This is on the Vulcan Vlll. 2X 50,mono bridgable,.02 THD,stable to 2 ohm stereo,built in thermal and overload protection,110 A-WTD S/N Ratioo(db).8 3/4''x2 1/12''x6 1/8'' M.S.R.P.$329.00 in 1995.
Direct connect,pre amp bypass,Utilink connectors.Mosfet,pulse width modulated,stiffly regulated power supply. 

It should do you a solid 100X2 in 2ohm stereo or 180-200+ in mono.

I hope this helps with what you are looking for.

Thanks!


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

Correct me if I am wrong but zed used tightly regulated power supplies in most of the amps of that era. 12 or 14 volts the power will be the same like oldschoolaudionut said.


----------



## BadSS (Feb 2, 2008)

Here's some information on the Zed made Hifonics Gen X amps. Not the best of scans, but it's readable if you increase the screen magnification.


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Micksh said:


> Probably the only real accurate info out there would be to get the old Car Audio and Electronics Buyers Guides from all the years somehow...


They are handy.


----------



## ravemeister (Nov 5, 2007)

audiogodz1 said:


> They are handy.


I have 96-2001 but wish I had the older ones too. I do have a few duplicates that I managed to find in a used bookstore if anyone's interested. PM me if interested.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Yes, the mags are essential. Anyone know what happened to caraudiomag.com? I just tried visiting the other day and noticed they've been offline?


----------



## ravemeister (Nov 5, 2007)

I will post the extra issues that I have of the buyer's guides in the next few days as some members seem to be interested.


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

I have an original owners manuel for the Hifonics VIII series amplifiers,USA US Acoustics Series II, if anyone has an interest,Vulcan was rated @11.6v-16v
4ohms @50x2-0.02%THD
[email protected]% THD
Mono bridged into 8ohms-100w
Mono bridged into 4ohms-180w
Noise below rated output-110db
Fuse [email protected]
Fuse [email protected]
idiling current-400ma
Max current(4ohms)-18a
Typical current with music-12a
Output stage current capability per ch-10a
I really enjoyed the car audio mags.If anyone needs any info onthe series amps mentioned ,as well as the JBL GTQ400,and 200,just let me know.Thanks


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello everyone subscribed to this thread,
I have the following Directory issues in the pic.I would like to complete my set if anyone has Directory Issues I don't have and they are willing to sell.
I greatly appreciate any help.


----------



## Oldskull (May 16, 2012)

don't know if this really helps, but here you can find the specs for most hifonics stufff including old school series.

Hifonics Info Archive


----------

